# Specialty coffee fresher - that's me



## matt_adams (Oct 28, 2016)

Hey, I'm Matt - I don't mind admitting that I'm a fresher to Specialty coffee and am very much enjoying it.

In fact an introduction to the Aeropress completely changed the way I drink coffee.

It's safe to say I haven't had an instant coffee at work ever since. Even if I forget to make my own, I have to stop at the coffee shop just so i don't have to drink the instant coffee.

Hoping to learn more about specialty coffee and share the enjoyment with others

Cheers,

Matt


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi Matt

I think you have found the right place 

Lots of Aeropress users here - among many other brew methods.... we'll soon have you being all sorts!!!!!


----------



## bonneech (Nov 16, 2016)

Hi Matt,

i too have been recently drawn away from instant. I started off by using store bought ground coffee and a cafetière . I am now buying freshly roasted beans from redber which I grind at home and take to work. Will not lookbackgood luck!


----------

